# Update : Please read



## pjk (Mar 21, 2007)

Hello all.

AvGalen is in the process of putting together a nice database for the competitions. Please rest assured that all the current times and rankings will be updately as soon as possible. In the meantime, please continue to enter into the competitions, and have fun


----------



## dChan (Mar 27, 2007)

Where will it be located?


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 27, 2007)

It will be located only on my local computer, but I will make results available every week. I just came home today (23.55), so the last bits and pieces will have to wait untill tomorrow. This is more work then I expected, but some nice things will become possible! (fastest 3x3x3 solve of the year, for example!)


----------



## dChan (Mar 27, 2007)

Is it on an excel sheet or something?


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 28, 2007)

Excel/Spreadsheets are not meant is databases, especially not as releational databases (competitors, competitions, results). Currently Access 2007. That is the best tool I know to design small databases like this. All that is left is to discuss the points system with PJK. I am getting different scores than he is. This is a copy/paste of an e-mail I sent to him

I am having trouble with the scoring system for people who do blindfolded. Could you please tell me what I am doing wrong?

My logic (based on http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=594):
0 or 1 solve: no entry points
2 solves: 8 entry points
3 solves: 14 entry points
4 solves: 20 entry points
5 solves: 26 entry points
6 solves: 32 entry points
7 solves: 38 entry points
8 solves: 44 entry points
winner of 2x2x2: 7 ranking points
winner of 2x2x2: 9 ranking points
winner of 2x2x2: 13 ranking points
winner of 5x5x5: 15 ranking points

Basically this means that if you attempt 8 solves (DNF, 0:20.00, DNF, 1:20.00, DNF, 10:00:00, DNF, 20:00:00) that result in 4 winning times you get 44+7+9+13+15 = 88 points

These are the results from the first competition (2007-01-26):
Competitor tsaoenator Erik Kare PJK cmhardw Kal El MikeD Kjiptner Gunnar AvGalen Lt-UnReaL gn17 longshot789 Hayzeus MattS 
2x2x2_entry_points 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 
2x2x2_ranking_points 3 5 4 
3x3x3_entry_points 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 
3x3x3_ranking_points 4 6 5 
4x4x4_entry_points 4 4 4 4 4 
4x4x4_ranking_points 7 5 6 
5x5x5_entry_points 5 5 5 5 
5x5x5_ranking_points 7 6 8 
2x2x2_bf_ranking_points 7 
3x3x3_bf_ranking_points 9 
4x4x4_bf_ranking_points 13 
5x5x5_bf_ranking_points 15 
bf_entry_points 20 20 20 8 44 20 8 

total_without blindfolded 12 39 25 9 0 28 5 5 14 14 3 3 3 3 3 
total_blindfolded_ranking 16 0 0 0 28 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
total_blindfolded_entry 20 20 20 8 44 20 8 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 

total 48 59 45 17 72 48 13 5 14 14 3 3 3 3 3 

total according to 29 48 31 17 36 36 13 5 14 14 3 3 3 3 3 
Week 1 (January 26, 2007) Results: 
http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=614


----------



## pjk (Mar 28, 2007)

Email sent back.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 29, 2007)

Points-problem has been resolved. I am at work now, but I will post the results of all 7 weeks thus far tonight.


----------



## dChan (Mar 29, 2007)

Yay.

And thanks for the tip about Access 2007. I'll check it out.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 30, 2007)

The work has been done, you can take a look at the results in this topic: http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=614

If you have any ideas, please let me know in that topic.


----------

